# Son just had his nose cauterized...



## Wishfullmama

And he is hurting :nope: He is seven years old and has had 2-3 nosebleeds per week for as long as I can remember so we finally have seen the ENT today and he cauterized Blakes left nostril, have to go back in two weeks as he thinks he has to do the other side as well :dohh: 

I just have a quick question for any moms out there who might have had to have this done with their child...how long does the pain last? It did not hurt Blake at all when the doc did it (very good doc keeping Blake distracted, which is very VERY hard to do with Blake, I was impressed! :thumbup: ) but when we left the room and went into the hallway, Blake then, and up until now, has complained of pain not only in his nostril, but his jaw?:shrug:

I have gave him some motrin, which helped for maybe an hour (give or take) but now pain is back....any remedies that might have also helped your child that you would like to share?

I know this post is a lil frazzled since my preggo brain on top of a 7 yr old in pain really is not working like it usually is :blush: but any and all help would be appreciated! :hugs:


----------



## babyerin

I had my nose cauterized when i was a lot younger, i used to wake up with my pillow soaked with blood, and i would be sitting quietly and my nose would just start dripping.

All i remember is the sticking a stick up my nose that they dipped in some liquid so it must have been a chemical cauterisation, I remember it being sore for a few days and my nose running and feeling 'burny'.

Sorry i cant give you any pain relief advice but just wanted you to know its not as bad as it sounds, and it made my nosebleeds stop :hugs:


----------



## Wishfullmama

Yep that is pretty much what Blake does is just drenches any type of surface he comes into contact with when his nosebleeds, I honestly cannot explain how many times he has drenched his pillows, blankets, pillow pets, kinda gross actually but whats sad is we just got used to it lol....

The doc told me vaseline 3 times a day, saline spray 3 times a day and alternate between tylenol and motrin which we are doing but he is still complaining of pain in the nose and jaw (i think by jaw he might mean throat, not entirely sure on the jaw issue :haha:) 

I guess I am just shocked that even with distraction the whole procedure itself did not hurt one bit (actually both chatting away the whole time lol) but now he is having the pain....I dunno I just am the typical mom that wishes to make any and all pain stop at the snap of a finger :haha: lol


----------



## babyerin

it was scary how quick the bleeding used to start..but it did stop after the cauterisation.

I can't really remember (I was about the same age as your son) but i would guess that your throat would hurt too. Give him big :hugs:, he did well being very brave!


----------



## lovelylaura

I had it done when I was about 13 I think and the throat thing is like the feeling of when you have had a nosebleed and its sore and uncomfortable it wasn't really painful I would say ny nose did hurt a little but only for a day and it couldn't have been to bad because I have had it 3 seporate times x


----------

